

EntreCard.com On Sale? - siong1987

Entrecard.com is on sale on Sitepoint - http://marketplace.sitepoint.com/auctions/46763 . Entrecard.com is basically a traffic exchange services for bloggers.<p>As what the founder said, he has no enough resources to expand the network and he said that the website has potential to make more than USD30k per month. According to Alexa.com, the website has very stable traffic. Anyway, if you are VC with thousands of dollars in your pocket, will you invest on it?<p>Let discuss about this deal.
======
noodle
something smells fishy about this. if the site's doing so well, there are so
many possibilities for monetization/expansion, why isn't he getting the
funding? or at least a little funding to push him into profitability? "VC fell
through at the 11th hour" that leads directly into auctioning off the site is
a warning flag to me.

